
The harms of exaggerated information and non‐evidence‐based measures - djsumdog
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/eci.13222
======
robbrown451
I'm confused by this: "A systematic review on measures to prevent the spread
of respiratory viruses found insufficient evidence for ... social distancing
in reducing epidemic spreading"

Is the author really suggesting that social distancing isn't helpful at all? I
have a hard time understanding how this could be true. How is he suggesting
the disease is spread, if it is not reduced by keeping your distance from
others?

~~~
bcgraham
[https://www.bmj.com/content/327/7429/1459?ijkey=c3677213eca8...](https://www.bmj.com/content/327/7429/1459?ijkey=c3677213eca83ff6599127794fc58c4e0f6de55a&keytype2=tf_ipsecsha)

~~~
robbrown451
haha.

------
bediger4000
Will we apply this kind of testing and reasoning to everything, or just
coronavirus, or just things that billionaires don't like? Because I'm sure
there's a lot of exaggerated information and non-evidence-based measures
appearing in a lot areas.

------
buboard
This paper aged well

